# Eyebrow threading vs. waxing



## triccc (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anyone had eyebrow threading done?
Is it better or longer lasting than waxing? pros/cons?

thanks!


----------



## amoona (Mar 3, 2008)

There's already a thread on this that you can find if you do a search.


----------

